# Senta Berger @ Deutscher Filmpreis 2009 @ Palais am Funkturm in Berlin 24.04.09 (16X)



## Claudia (30 Apr. 2009)

​


----------



## astrosfan (1 Mai 2009)

:thx: für die Grand Dame


----------



## MrCap (9 Mai 2009)

*Vielen Dank für die reizende Lady in Red !!!*


----------



## black85 (10 Mai 2009)

danke sehr für senta.


----------

